# Finally conceived ...Naturally after 3x failed ivfs



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello

I dont know if this will help anyone. My husband and i had been trying to conceive for 4 miserable yrs . We were told i had low amh high fsh and my hubbies sperm was sometimes ok , sometimes not .

We did 3x cycles ivf all unsuccessful all pretty disastrous..

We went to serum clinic in athens who said to continue to try naturally for another 6 mths .. She gave my husband abs for his sperm  as she said he may have an infection in sperm  which would of affected all ivf txt .. He took abs for 6 weeks his next sperm test was amazing.

She also recommended chinese herbs.... I was low in vitamin D so i took high doses of vit d  omega 3 reversrtrol  and vit c

I took the herbs for 6 weeks .. I used conceive+ and changed from clear blue digital ov stick to normal one ... These are the things i did differently .... it was christmas so i was drinking loads and not particularly healhy.. In January i discovered i was pregnant and im now 19 weeks

Dont give up ... 

yola


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

That's amazing congratulations!!!

Is there a serum clinic in Spain? Do you have the link?

xxx


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

its in greece ... there are lots of postings on here under greece or immunes section x


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh ok thought u said Spain in ur first post  

Again huge congrats!!!!!! xxx


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

your right i did say spain sorry thats baby brain for you ..... i should of said serum in greece athens .... xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hehe it's ok lovey


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

this is so nice to hear. We've had 2 failed cycles and I don't want to do IVF again - this gives me hope. congratulations

xxx


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Amazing!!! Congrats! 

What is abs


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

Antibiotics ......


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Yola

Many Congratulations to you both, so encouraging & gives everyone that tiny bit of hope that miracles do happen 

Do you mind me asking what antibiotics he was prescribed? Xx


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you 

doxycycline for 6 wks im sorry cant remember dose but think it was 200mg i really cant remember  ... Penny at serum prescribed them im sure she does a standard prescription


----------



## Trying4Ever (May 6, 2013)

Just wanted to say Congratulations. You deserve it after so long. Enjoy your little bundle


----------



## Jenny8516 (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!   after such a long journey, you deserve it. Can't wait to hear more progress. 
What kind of ABS and Chinese herbs?


----------

